# For those of you running multiple amps...



## psburtis (Jul 7, 2010)

What is the best way to run the remote turn on to multiple amps? i already have 2 distribution blocks (one for power, one for ground) but am stumped on how to get the remote turn on to each seperate amps. 

so, any tips or pieces of advice from any of you guys running multiple amps out there?

Parker B


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

How many amps/devices total that need a Remote turn-on signal ?

Use your Head Unit Remote Wire to trigger a secondary relay setup to trigger all your devices, if you are triggering more than your remote wire is safely capable of, depending on the amount of current draw. Most are 5A max draw maybe ? Why put your head unit in danger, just to suck a 30A pulse to trigger a ****load of amps/processors etc......?

Secondary Relay setup triggered by the head unit's remote


----------



## psburtis (Jul 7, 2010)

when i am finished there will be 4 amps powering seperate sets of speakers/subs. Only 2 subs, nothing big, and 2 amps for speakers, so the draw shouldn't be too large. 

this secondary relay thing sounds interesting. i'm not familiar with it, can you post a link, just to show me what it is?

ps - thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Relay Diagrams - Connecting Additional Devices to the Remote Turn On Wire



> Connecting Additional Devices to the Remote Turn On Wire
> Using a 30 amp SPDT relay, connect terminal #87 to constant 12 volts positive with a fuse rated to the sum of the additional accessories you've added and the components you need to turn on. (If you have two fans rated at 5 amps each and a neon light rated at 10 amps, you would use a 20 amp fuse plus 200 ma for each amplifier and processor.) Connect terminal #85 to ground, terminal #86 to the remote turn on wire from the head unit, and terminal #30 to each accessory with an appropriate fuse. A fuse (not shown) could also be used between the output of the relay (#30) and the remote turn on wire of the amplifiers and/or processors for extra precaution.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, HU's remote output is a fixed constant value(refer to the particular HU's operating manual), it can be used to turn on 3-4 amps without much problem.
Which somehow I starting to like amps that having rem in and rem out(Audison for example)....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

kyheng said:


> Well, HU's remote output is a fixed constant value(refer to the particular HU's operating manual), *it can be used to turn on 3-4 amps without much problem.*
> Which somehow I starting to like amps that having rem in and rem out(Audison for example)....


You forgot ...

If for some reason you have saved yourself the added expense and the ulta-super difficult option of buying and connecting a relay ....

When your HU quits turning on your multiple devices , you just simply remove it , mail it back and wait up to 2 months without music while they repair it or simply throw it away and buy a second HU


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Did I forgot? I don't think so. If you have the time to read the particular amp's operating manual, some only need 7V to start up(like Audison LRX amps). And a HU(Pioneer for example) only outputs constant [email protected], anything more than that, the voltage will start to drop on the other end. 
So, your statements on Hu will damaged are not that right.....


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i have 2 amps and i ran my remote wire from my HU to the first amp, then ran a 2nd wire from the same spot in the first amp to the 2nd amp. both turn on daily no problems. dont know if its the best, or worst way to do it, but works fine for me.

amps are in sig


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Some feel that 2 devices [ amplifiers are fine ].

When your remote turn on no longer works , what is certain is that for an hours work and $20.00 worth of parts you will need an alternate wayto turn on the devices


----------



## sinister mob (Jan 11, 2010)

Just run a $5 relay to power everything. HU remote wires vary by mfg to mfg. Pioneer for example lists 130mA. Just use one relay and power up everything you need.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

I run 3 amps and a Matrix off the remote lead of an 880.

I was *told* that 4 amps might be the point at which I might want to look at a relay. So in my install, for an 880 with the amps in my sig, its fine.

Robert


----------



## jivitup (Nov 2, 2009)

When it says "A fuse (not shown) could also be used between the output of the relay (#30) and the remote turn on wire of the amplifiers and/or processors for extra precaution."

How important are the fuses between each wire and the amp?


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

I would add a small inline fuse for safety.

Since its not a giant wire, it probably would not burn like a 4/2/0 gauge cable and light your car up. It would burn and smoke until the 18~20 gauge wire melted. 

But why take a chance? A 1~2 amp fuse would be inexpensive protection against a dead short.

Robert


----------



## jivitup (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry for all the questions...but do the relays get pretty hot? Are there certain recommended places to mount them or is anywhere ok?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have been running 3 amps off the same line from my hu for about 3 yrs.....No problem.


----------

